# Wow, Where did it go?



## superoscarsbelly (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been gaining weight for the past year and have loved every second of it. Besides everything else getting bigger, I noticed that my dick was getting shorter. Just the other day, I noticed that when I was not erect, my dick now is fully buried in the fat pad, and when erect I am only about 3 inches. My girlfriend liked the idea of me getting fatter, but now is worried that soon my dick will be completely buried even when I am hard. So my question is, what kind of positions are good for fat guys with the fat pad, and does anyone else have this problem with it being completely buried? Thanks.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Mar 21, 2010)

I personally have a thing for growers, so this is actually one of my favorite aspects of fat guys... when it goes from pretty much nothing when soft to a reasonable size when hard it's just awesome. :blush: And for the record, IMO 3 inches is plenty. But I guess I'm unusual in that respect... according to the media anyway. But then the media says fat people aren't hot so they obviously don't know much. Anyway, I've always found that cowgirl works VERY well with "small" guys, quotes because it's not really small, just hidden. With the girl on top there's pressure on the pubic fat pad which means more insertable length.


----------



## theronin23 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, I got that goin' on. It disappears when soft. When I'm standing up and hard it's a few inches, but when I'm laying down and hard it's 5 1/2 - 6


----------



## escapist (Mar 22, 2010)

Most large men have to deal with "Hidden Penis" on some level. I can't say I'm an expert with what your going though but surgery is an option. I'm 200+ lbs over weight right now, but if I ever got to the point where less than 6 or 7 showed while erect I would probably go on a diet or get the surgery. I am just vein that way though; I love being fat, but not that much. Hell I even consider it now, there are some positions I love that are just out of the question right now because of my belly and whatnot.

I'd have to say, explore, explore, explore, find out what works for you AND your girl. If she's not happy, you won't be either.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 22, 2010)

My gf calls my groin fat pad her "saddle"! It's a great cushion for all that bouncing up and down and eliminates that pelvis-on-pelvis grinding that those poor unfortunate skinnies have to endure....

The groin saddle....loved by whale riders everywhere!


----------



## escapist (Mar 22, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> My gf calls my groin fat pad her "saddle"! It's a great cushion for all that bouncing up and down and eliminates that pelvis-on-pelvis grinding that those poor unfortunate skinnies have to endure....
> 
> The groin saddle....loved by whale riders everywhere!



Hahaha yep I've been told its a good thing too....I'm still getting a good laugh out of how you put it though.


----------



## cakeboy (Apr 5, 2010)

Cowgirl is an awesome position. I propose we rename it Crouching Tiger, Hidden Penis.


----------



## GutsGirl (Apr 5, 2010)

escapist said:


> I'm 200+ lbs over weight right now, but if I ever got to the point where less than 6 or 7 showed while erect I would probably go on a diet or get the surgery.



Dude, if you've got that much to spare I don't think you'll have any problems...


----------



## Volt01 (May 21, 2019)

im thinking on gaining, but i might lose my member, any ideas on how to keep it from being buried?


----------



## Ffancy (May 29, 2019)

In my experience, it’s pretty fun for an ffa to hold back the pubic fat in order to get access to the full length (which is still there, just buried) and it’s still usable when erect, since fat squishes. Plus the fat pad makes a comfy pillow during bjs.

Of course, people who aren’t fat admirers may not be so keen on it.


----------



## Volt01 (May 30, 2019)

Ffancy said:


> In my experience, it’s pretty fun for an ffa to hold back the pubic fat in order to get access to the full length (which is still there, just buried) and it’s still usable when erect, since fat squishes. Plus the fat pad makes a comfy pillow during bjs.
> 
> Of course, people who aren’t fat admirers may not be so keen on it.


yeah, its always good to have a built in pillow to cushion the unintentional/intentional "roughness"


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 2, 2019)

Lol, all these posts strike me as a means of doing fetish talk about your dick but pretending it's a real concern. This is RP bullshit.


----------



## Volt01 (Jun 2, 2019)

dwesterny said:


> Lol, all these posts strike me as a means of doing fetish talk about your dick but pretending it's a real concern. This is RP bullshit.


woah there buckaroo, this is a really concerning subject


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 23, 2019)

Have noticed a slight issue with this but even more noticeable was that both my wife and I gained a lot at the same time. In fact I intentionally gained after I noticed I accidentally gained originally and the great thing was my wife tends to eat way more when I do so she packed on a bunch of weight to.

As mentioned cowgirl was the best. Doggy was good although I know had to put my belly a top her back for real good penetration to accommodate for my new big gut and her extra padding in her butt. Missionary become much more difficult for deeper penetration because both of our bellies really got in the way but noticed if I rode was lower my belly would stimulate and graze her clit with every thrust and even if I didn’t get near the deep penetration because our bumpers she was climaxing much harder and she told me it was great because my big belly was hitting the right spot at the same time.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 8, 2019)

My hubby is super sized and I love to ride him and watch his belly jiggle. It gives me multiple orgasms


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 2, 2020)

Chiming in again to an old thread. Another thing I am not sure if not all have experienced is being so out of shape during sex. I will be thrusting for a minute and get very winded and out of breath....my lazy big gut has more reason for my wife to ride me cowgirl.


----------

